# Shutter count for D90?



## GaryO (Jun 29, 2013)

I am pretty new at this and see in used camera ads that folks list how many shutter releases their cameras have. I guess that documents how much use a camera has had; right? How do I go about checking MY D90 for that? What say you? Thanks...


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 29, 2013)

take a picture with the camera, as a jpeg. 
you can either download an exif reader program, or upload the jpeg to a site like Check shutter count online - My Shutter Count.com


----------



## KmH (Jun 29, 2013)

It's in the JPEG EXIF data of Nikon DSLRs:


----------



## GaryO (Jun 29, 2013)

KmH said:


> It's in the JPEG EXIF data of Nikon DSLRs:



HUH? Did I mention that I am new at this? Please explain this a little more....thanks!


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 29, 2013)

GaryO said:


> HUH? Did I mention that I am new at this? Please explain this a little more....thanks!




That's what you see when you use Opanda Exif Reader.

Download the (free) software, then you can check the EXIF data on most any image.


----------



## KmH (Jun 29, 2013)

GaryO said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > It's in the JPEG EXIF data of Nikon DSLRs:
> ...


Exchangeable image file format - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Exif data are embedded within the image file itself.


----------



## promyth3us (Jul 2, 2013)

I just did my shuttercount - incredible!

Check shutter count online - My Shutter Count.com


----------

